# L245 TIRES??? AG 16 inchers???



## Po-man

I hate my 16 inch turf and diamond tires. Does anyone know someone that currently makes a 16 inch AG tire that fits these things. (or industrial)

Thanks guys...love the forum 
Po-man out!


----------



## Live Oak

Is your L245 2 or 4WD? As you probably already know if 4WD the tire sizes must be matched. The ag type rear tires for this tractor use 24 inch wheels I believe. Let me look around and get back to you.


----------



## Po-man

Yes I have a 2 wheel drive and I think thats the problem...no one makes anything but a turf tire for the 13.6X 16 inch rim. I know a 12.4 x 16 can be made to fit but cant find anything there either.

I need to find ag or industrial tires to fit my 16 inch rims and the tire needs to be about 12.4 or 13.6 wide.

Thanks guy

Poman out


----------



## Live Oak

Try Miller Tire:

http://www.millertire.com/tire_catalog.asp?class=18


----------



## jkeith330

*L245 tires*

I have the same issue with finding 16 inch tires. I am considering an off road truck tire. Something on the order of a 38.5-15-16 should work. Bigger tires may fit. The clearance to the fender is the only limitation.


----------



## LeeSnider1310

jkeith330 said:


> *L245 tires*
> 
> I have the same issue with finding 16 inch tires. I am considering an off road truck tire. Something on the order of a 38.5-15-16 should work. Bigger tires may fit. The clearance to the fender is the only limitation.


Anyone come up with a solution yet? I have a Ford 1310 with turf tires I would love to replace with a more aggressive tread.


----------



## unsquidly

LeeSnider1310 said:


> Anyone come up with a solution yet? I have a Ford 1310 with turf tires I would love to replace with a more aggressive tread.



Does that have the stock 8.5-14 on the front and the 12.4-16 on the rear?


----------



## LeeSnider1310

unsquidly said:


> Does that have the stock 8.5-14 on the front and the 12.4-16 on the rear?


I have no idea whats on the front but it jas 13.6-16s on the rear. It is not a 4 wd so I dont need to worry about matching aspect ratios.


----------



## pogobill

Try a salvage yard. You could probably pick up wheels and tires for a decent price. A few 1310's here with aggressive tires.


https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/ford/1310/farm-equipment


----------

